# Best food?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have been feeding our allergy dog California Natural and had great results. We now just switched over to Fromm because our dogs are extremely active during the summer and we wanted them to have something with a bit more protein. I'm not sure if either of those brands are available in your area. You could always order online.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm tempted to supplement with the science diet b/d. While I'm not a fan of their foods.... this one is supposed to be great for maintaining cognitive abilities, making it an excellent option for senior dogs. 

Talk to some of the pet supply stores, esp smaller ones, and they may be able to get in the food your dog does well with. Even if it means you have to buy several bags at once... it could be a good option. Or convince far away friends/family to come and visit....and bring some kibble while they're coming!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

California Natural has a good fish formula although it is lower on the protein scale.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fromm 4 star line has both a salmon variety and whitefish variety. They are all stages food and would be great for seniors and those with allergies. www.frommfamily.com


----------



## ~d~ (May 31, 2010)

I feed mostly grain-free.
Blue Buffalo Wilderness comes in Salmon and is reasonably priced for 
a non-grain food; and easier to find than some of the others like it.
*Our Petsmart carries it*


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Orijen, Blue, And Anaca are good ones with several formulas.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a Golden with lots of protein allergies and an allergy to Milk products. He is on California Natural Lamb and Rice. He does pretty well on it. They do have a fish formula, but Shadow's coat gets funny when he eats food that is fish based.

Tucker eats Fromm, but has no allergies. I'd put them both on the same food, but Fromm uses cheese in a number of their formulas! Shadow can't eat milk produces.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'm tempted to supplement with the science diet b/d. While I'm not a fan of their foods.... this one is supposed to be great for maintaining cognitive abilities, making it an excellent option for senior dogs.
> 
> Talk to some of the pet supply stores, esp smaller ones, and they may be able to get in the food your dog does well with. Even if it means you have to buy several bags at once... it could be a good option. Or convince far away friends/family to come and visit....and bring some kibble while they're coming!


Red Dogs, re the cognitive ability, have you thought about supplementing with Choline? It's recommended for brain and liver health. Here is what we use along with a description of its benefits, though you can get it in a smaller bottle: http://www.entirelypets.com/chca5tach.html

I'm not a fan of Science Diet. The orange dye they use comes out in the poop, and there is plenty of it :yuck:


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I always reccomend rotating a dog's diet, this builds up their digestive tract & helps to prevent them from developing an aversion to certain proteins. I wouldn't necessarily put her on a "senior formula" as much as I would monitor the protein & fat in the food. I would also reccomend against switching her to anything of lower quaility (such as science diet) if you want to keep her skin & coat in good condition (as well as her oral hygiene & overal health). I feed primarily grain-free but in the past have had great results on Blue Buffalo & Fromm (great thing about Fromm is they offer a wide variety of formulas that you can rotate between...salmon, pork, chicken, whitefish, & duck). Nature's Variety & Holistic Select also have some nice formulas that would be worth looking into. California Natural can be a little bland as it is primarily a single protein + single carb... you may find lack of interest.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

My senior boy goes wild for the taste of Dry Orijen and wet Merrick cans, and that's half the battel for us right there!


----------

